# Pumpkin Watcher Animated Prop



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Woot! Its all done! real happy with the way this turned out. He can also be taken apart easy enough for storage, and his hands are posable, so he can point, wave, or maybe grasp a lantern at some point!


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

the thing is CREEPY!

good job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the fact that his head moves ahead of the body as he turns back and forth. It reminds me of something I learned in theater years ago - if your body is facing the audience on one side of the stage, you can still engage the audience members on the other side by turning your head toward them.

Great addition to your arsenal of creepy creatures!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks terrific. Great detail...nice smooth animation..


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!
Great lighting too


----------



## evanjedi (Jan 23, 2013)

How did you do the movement? That looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

evanjedi said:


> How did you do the movement? That looks great.


His build thread showing details is here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43258


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awwwws! Love, love the lighting


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

It looks very cool! I really like the lighting you have on him as well. What type of lighting are you using?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! 

Roxy, I had hoped to get the movement like the Home Depot Harvester Prop...Its head and body turn together, but the head turns wider. The way I went about this I think that's impossible. Was about to give up and just attach the head to the chest, then thought of one last arrangement I hadn't experimented with yet! And that's the way it ended up being! 

Jack Mac: Its a pair of Gemmy lights from Home Depot. Green and Purple, I think.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The look of him, it reminds me of those vintage Halloween parade lanterns that I am so wild about. I really like that and I LOVE his hands. What are they made of? Very wicked looking.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

I would be terrified to see that. It's great!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:The look of him, it reminds me of those vintage Halloween parade lanterns that I am so wild about. I really like that and I LOVE his hands. What are they made of? Very wicked looking.


Thanks! They are wire + tin foil + plastic corpsing. My new favorite way to create hands!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Sinister looking. Great prop & lighting! :jol:


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thats great


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful in an appropriate creepy way. Nicely done.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Outstanding! Love the movement!! Great lighting, well done!!


----------

